# What size of horse do I need!



## MissJael (27 December 2008)

I used to have a little 13.2 chunky cob type when I was "wee" as we say here, and after riding a nutty TB and completely bonkers TBxShire I would LOVE to buy myself a more sensible gypsy type cob, you know the sory - short backed, lots of mane and feather- mainly for hacking.

Anyhow, I know they are weight carriers which is handy because I'm about 12.5 stone. What height do you guys think I should be looking for?
Many thanks!

Sorry, should have said I'm 5' 6" and going back to the gym rather soon!


----------



## Paint it Lucky (27 December 2008)

~15hands+?


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 December 2008)

15hh+ definitely a medium weight with plenty of bone. Not too short backed as hard to saddle.


----------



## FunkyFilly28 (27 December 2008)

I'd say at least 15hh.  The best size would be about 15.2hh but you just have to try horses out because they all ride differently and some have more bone than others for weight carrying.  Happy horse hunting!


----------



## saddlesore (27 December 2008)

Hiya, what height are you? That will have an impact as well as weight, although i dont see any kind of gypsy cob struggling with 12.5 stone!


----------



## LankyDoodle (27 December 2008)

Sorry if I have missedit, but do you say your height in your post? I'm half sloshed! Lol.

The height should be based on your height really.  It's weight-carrying ability should be based more on amount and quality of bone, strength of tendons, length of back (shorter back is better for weight carrying, but conversely, a shorter back means you will HAVE to have a smaller saddle which may not fit you), width of loin and quality of muscle across the back areas.  

My husband is 6' and 11 stone and his first horse (our mare who died in July) was a 14.3hh, very heavy cob. She carried us both with ease and I am 5'10" and more than 12.5 stone. She took up my leg well because she was round.  George is 15hh but not as wide and doesn't take up my leg so well as she did but I look alright (I am heavier than you and most likely a lot taller).  My newest horse is a 17.3hh warmblood with nearly 11" bone and is a good weight carrier in his makeup, takes my leg up well etc.  So you see, horses several hands apart and I look fine on them all.

At 12.5 stone, you should look for something middleweight or heavyweight if you really want to.  If you were heavier than 14 or 15 stone then IMHO it is unfair to be riding anything other then heavyweight, but you are not that heavy so anything MW upwards would be fine.

You will find that the Vanners (gypsy cobs) are very short backed and tend to be quite short as well, but are tremendous weight carriers.  Just look for one that will take a decent saddle (the one I looked at would only take a 16"!).


----------



## tabithakat64 (27 December 2008)

I ride a 14.1hh cob who would happily take your size and weight even for fast/hard work providing he was fit and in good health.  One of our larger native breeds would happily carry you (Highland, Dales, Fell, Welsh D) so would most cob types, native or ID crosses at around 14hh plus.


----------



## Janette (27 December 2008)

I have a 14.2 nativeX (black/white Dales)  I am 5'9", and weigh more than you.   Although she's not exactly over worked, she can still mess about plenty and would belt off up the field with me given the smallest chance so she isn't exactly struggling.  She takes up my leg well so I don't look over tall on her.  She takes an 18" saddle.
Don't make the mistake of thinking that all of these ponies are novice rides.  There is no way I would put a child OR a novice on her.  She is an exciting, forward going, challenging ride.  She dressages, shows, XC, hacks .............  Definately a big pony, not a small horse, but the length of her stride in walk matches that of a 16.2 warmblood!

Plus, the smaller sizes are not so far off the ground = easier to get on.


----------

